# Helping at the LTKKA 2006



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Here is a clip of me helping out at a seminar at the LTKKA 2006 World Kenpo Karate Championships.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 8, 2006)

cool


----------



## chtavis (Sep 8, 2006)

You look just like the picture on your website. More would be good. I'd like to see you really go to town on someone.

CT


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 8, 2006)

It's like a blur, but hey, I remember that night.  

Thanks for sharing the clip.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 8, 2006)

jfarnsworth said:


> It's like a blur, but hey, I remember that night.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the clip.


 
Mr. Jim and I were talking about you yesterday....


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 8, 2006)

One of the manipulations I was showing on the video was a universal block used in a grappling manner. Some "genius" on another forum decided to berate me and say that it was Ju Jitsu not Kenpo (Like a guy nicknamed KenpoJuJitsu wouldn't know ) and Mr. Parker never taught things like that. Well here is a video I uploaded of Mr. Parker teaching that exact movement...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 9, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Mr. Jim and I were talking about you yesterday....


I hope it was good 

I almost called him on the phone again but didn't want to bug him. You can tell him that I'm almost finished with that form. Watching him in slow motion on 1/16th speed I can figure the angles and stuff out. I had a question on 1 part though. I'll PM you that question. Don't want everyone up in my business.:uhyeah:


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 9, 2006)

jfarnsworth said:


> I hope it was good
> 
> I almost called him on the phone again but didn't want to bug him. You can tell him that I'm almost finished with that form. Watching him in slow motion on 1/16th speed I can figure the angles and stuff out. I had a question on 1 part though. I'll PM you that question. Don't want everyone up in my business.:uhyeah:


 
It was all good stuff, I answered your PM.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you.

I got the PM and will proceed with as I had thought was a little more comfortable. You just reiterated what I was thinking.


----------

